# August 5 and 6, Randy Oliver, NY Bee Wellness, Ithaca NY



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Dates:

*Friday, August 5, 7-9pm* session,* Randy Oliver presentation*, general admission,

* open to all, 20.00*



*Saturday, August 6, 9-5pm*, Lecture and Demo, general admission, * open to all, 50.0*0

Topics: Inspecting a colony, AFB, Diseases of honey bees, mites, viruses, nosema, resistant queen stock



Sunday, August 7, 9-5pm Workshop FULL



Location: Dyce Lab, Cornell University, 209 Freese Rd, Ithaca, NY 14850


Instructors: 

Randy Oliver, ScientificBeekeeping, He uses his Scientific background to investigate current issues facing bees and beekeepers. Randy also writes for the American Bee Journal since 2006. Randy has around 1000 hives that he runs with his two sons in the Grass Valley area of northern California. (Friday, Saturday, Sunday)

Meghan Milbrath (Michigan State), Founder of the Northern Bee Network - an organization designed to promote access to local bees. She runs a small queen rearing operation (75-100 hives) in Munith, Michigan. (Saturday, Sunday)

Al Avitabile PhD (co-author of The Beekeepers Handbook), Zoologist, Retired UConn Professor and acclaimed bee researcher and author. (Sunday)

Aaron Morris (EAS Master Beekeeper) Owner and moderater of Bee-L, Premier Bees and Beekeeping List (Sunday)

Emma Mullen (Extension Associate, Dyce Lab, Cornell University), Saturday



Cost: varies
Penn State Field Guides available for an additional 20.00



Friday and Saturday sessions are open to all beekeepers and can be attended separately.



Registration: Register online, or call Pat at 585-820-6619

http://nybeewellness.org/events-classes/



Lodging:

Ithaca during the summer is lovely; please reserve your rooms asap!

A couple of local hotels:

Trip Ithaca
Best Western University Inn

Check campsites at the local NYS scenic parks: Buttermilk Falls, Robert Treman, Taughannock Falls

Bed & Breakfast





Questions?: [email protected]

NYBeeWellness.org


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

In 2 weeks!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

NY Bee Wellness said:


> Dates:
> 
> *Friday, August 5, 7-9pm* session,* Randy Oliver presentation*, general admission,
> 
> ...







The Friday night presentation by Randy Oliver is *"Randy's Take on Recent Research Findings"*


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

In 1 week!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

This weekend!


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bump


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

it was a good program. worth the loooong drive.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Randy Oliver was excellent as were all the instructors, and we thank Pat Bono for putting on a fine workshop, and nice to finally meet Cam and all the fine people at the program and Cornell for providing the building and Cornell and Mike Johnston for providing the hives, all gentle as kittens except the one that they filmed Randy going through .

and to the beesource lurker that was on team D, that picked the frame the queen was on 4 out of 5 times before pulling the frames from the hive:thumbsup:
not only that the lurker did it two years in a row, and the only reason they didn't get 5 of 5 is one of our hives had two queens.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

wildbranch2007 said:


> and to the beesource lurker that was on team D, that picked the frame the queen was on 4 out of 5 times before pulling the frames from the hive:thumbsup:
> not only that the lurker did it two years in a row, and the only reason they didn't get 5 of 5 is one of our hives had two queens.


and an email I just got from another member of team D



> And her technique helped me find a queen today that I hadn't seen in awhile!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, a Thank You to all that participated, including the volunteers and students. There will be a full write-up in the next NY Bee Wellness newsletter.

I have posted just a few photos on facebook : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.776115575863723.1073741834.228014144007205&type=3

Most of the workshop was filmed and will be available to view on youtube in about a month!

Meanwhile, Fight The Mite!

-Pat Bono


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Have to say, Pat is the best! She was organized and put on a nice conference.


----------

